# [SOLVED] need for speed carbon crash



## mikkah (Jun 20, 2009)

hello guy's!i'm a newcommer so i must say that i do respect your work and hopefully find some answers here.i have just downloaded need for speed carbon...and for my stupefaction it didn't work...i have read and my pc has the minimum sytem requirements for this game.so when i launch the game...the screen flashes and appears the tipical windows error reporting...with "don't send"and "debug".please help me and i will bw greatfull!all the best!:4-dontkno:grin::tongue:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: need for speed carbon crash*

hello and welcome to TSF
could you please be more specific? where did you download the game from?
is it a reliable source?


----------



## mikkah (Jun 20, 2009)

*Reply for nfs carbon crash*

the game i've gotten from a site...but an year ago i've tried to run the game from an image files and i've received the same error...i think that could be my video card..it's an Delta Chrome IGP video card..that has 64 Mb memory...!but i ask you if the real problem is the video card...why is windows giving me this tpe of error with "debug" and "don't send"?or maybe my OS IS NOT GOD ENOUGH? :4-dontkno


----------



## N Raj (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Reply for nfs carbon crash*

Where did you get this image file from? It is necessary to know this before any help can proceed.


----------



## fej2008 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: need for speed carbon crash*

I think the game you downloaded is the problem here, tell us the source so that we can check it out.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: need for speed carbon crash*

Your VIA/S3G Delta Chrome IGP onboard graphics is not supported by the game.


> Minimum requirements for NFS Carbon
> 
> Operating System: Windows 2000 SP4 / Windows XP SP2 (64-bit versions are not compatible)
> Processor: 1.7 GHz
> ...


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: need for speed carbon crash*

I would not recommend upgrading that system, you should gor a pretty much new system that can be upgraded for around $500.


----------



## mikkah (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: need for speed carbon crash*

in this type of video card GeForce4 MX 440 could carbon run?please reply!greetings and thanks for advices...keep rolling!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: need for speed carbon crash*

If your motherboard has a spare AGP slot, and your PSU is strong enough to cope with the upgrade, then a GeForce4 MX 440 will run NFS Carbon. You'll probably have to reduce the screen resolution and graphics settings to get playable framerates though.

As Mcninjaguy says, you might want to consider upgrading the whole computer rather than just the graphics card. The MX440 is an old card, not recommended for modern games.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: need for speed carbon crash*

I once had the Mx 440 and it's not supported by many many games
and Carbon plays badly on it


----------



## fej2008 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: need for speed carbon crash*

I played carbon on Mx 440 as well with 512mb ram and set everything to low and can play it with lesser graphics but still ain't good for me. I don't really enjoy it. Probably, upgrading is the good option here.


----------



## mikkah (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: need for speed carbon crash*

thanks for reply...i will be back with new questions for how can i upgrade my pc....thanks again!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: need for speed carbon crash*

You can keep your old HDD Windows XP, speakers, monitor and make a new system. Upgrading your current one is not worth it one bit

*Case*
COOLER MASTER RC-690-KKN1-GP Black SECC/ ABS ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 
$80
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137

*Motherboard*
GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD4P AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 790X ATX AMD Motherboard
$110
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128387

*CPU*
AMD Athlon II X2 250 Regor 3.0GHz 2 x 1MB L2 Cache Socket AM3 65W Dual-Core Processor
$90
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103681

*PSU*
Corsair 650w
$100
after rebate $80
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

*Video Card*
SAPPHIRE 100265HDMI Radeon HD 4830 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - Retail 
$90
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102822

*DVD Burner*
SAMSUNG Black 22X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 22X DVD-R 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA DVD Burner
$27
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151188

*RAM*
G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK - Retail 
$55
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166

If you keep your old HDD its only $552

If you want a new HDD which is worth it, its this

*HDD*
SAMSUNG Spinpoint F DT HD502IJ 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
$58
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152112

Total: $610


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: need for speed carbon crash*

that's a great deal for a gaming PC
Newegg.com is a gamer's paradise :grin:


----------



## mikkah (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: need for speed carbon crash*

thanks for this post...i will think about it...cheers!!!


----------

